# Barrett pale malt



## Daftbeer (21/10/16)

Hi all, does anyone know where I can buy a bag of barrett pale malt in melbourne? 

Thanks


----------



## bevan (21/10/16)

http://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/malts-grains/malt-pale.html


----------



## Daftbeer (21/10/16)

Fantastic, thanks Bevan!


----------

